# E36 Vr6 swap Info



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

Getting parts together for a Vr6 swap into an E36 BMW. I've been doing extensive research for awhile now. I know it's been done at least once. Any help is appreciated. I'm not interested in anyone's opinion of whether the swap should or shouldn't be done. The game plan is mostly figured out but more info/assistance is always welocomed.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

If you need a swap harness let me know-finishing up an ls e36 for a customer currently. I do normal vr6 harnesses but i can prob score the engine side connectors to make it damn near plug and playable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

InlinePerformance said:


> If you need a swap harness let me know-finishing up an ls e36 for a customer currently. I do normal vr6 harnesses but i can prob score the engine side connectors to make it damn near plug and playable


 That's awesome. I'll definitely keep that in mind. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

who makes the tranny adapter or was this a custom piece?


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

Mr Roo said:


> who makes the tranny adapter or was this a custom piece?


Haven't started the swap yet. Need to finish building my garage. But I'm most likely getting the adapter from 034


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/151647384 let me know-i got the ls1 game down now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

A2VRTurbo said:


> Haven't started the swap yet. Need to finish building my garage. But I'm most likely getting the adapter from 034


maybe I missed it but, the only adapter I thought 034 made was for vw to audi Quattro trannys. I have never seen a vr6 to bmw adapter?


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Good luck bro


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

Mr Roo said:


> maybe I missed it but, the only adapter I thought 034 made was for vw to audi Quattro trannys. I have never seen a vr6 to bmw adapter?





slowgti said:


> If you want to keep a bmw trans in it, grab a e36m/e46 328 ZF. Much stronger than the getrag 260. The adapter is going to be custom for sure, the vr6 to 01X that 034 sells isn't close. At all. Your going to need a flywheel with the ring gear on the engine side and figure out a starter for that. And your going to need a pilot bearing, the bmw input shaft takes a 12mm I.d. Pilot by the way.
> 
> The clutch should be too difficult, bmw used a 228mm disc for a long time, same as the vr6. They used a 240mm as well, same size as the 02M uses. The throw out bearing is going to need some investigating to find something that will work. You might get lucky and use the bmw part, maybe not


I plan on using a modified O1E. I never said I was using the bmw tranny. Also, why would anyone think a bmw trans would bolt up to a VW/Audi engine? lol


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

...


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

slowgti said:


> You understand the driveshaft spins counter-clockwise on the 01e?



Man will you get somewhere. Your clearly just trying to be negative. I still don't know why you replied with two paragraphs about something I never even mentioned. But if I WERE planning to hook the Vr up to the E36 trans, why would I NOT think I needed a custom adapter Captain obvious?


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

...


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

...


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

slowgti said:


> You state your asking for info/assistance. And no mention of an 01e anywhere.


I also didn't mention using the E36 trans as I've already said. Either way, joining an engine and trans from different manufacturers will almost always require a custom adapter. You're very clearly not trying to help at all. You started off in a condescending fashion talking about something that was completely based on an assumption you made. It's funny you talk about problems in forums and then go on to prove what I originally said about you with your childish "part out thread" statement.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Happy now?


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

InlinePerformance said:


> https://vimeo.com/151647384 let me know-i got the ls1 game down now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can, could you maybe mock things up or do something similar to figure out all that's possible/not possible? The weather's been slowing down progress on my garage, but I'll be starting the project very soon. Again, I appreciate it


----------

